# Best way to create permanent stains on a white t-shirt?



## zoo55 (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi all,

I do small time embroidery.

I have a concept that requires creating intentional stains on white t-shirts. From 5% to 40% of the shirt could have stained blotches. Desired colors are black, brown, and red. Desired effect is for them to look like stains (not printed on), but not too pale to see. And the more permanent, the better.

Does anyone have any ideas they can share? Is there some type of dye you would recommend?

Thanks,
Monica


----------



## MAXDesign (Sep 24, 2013)

Might be something you could create via sublimation printing, but the material would need to be 100 polyester, or second best, a cotton/ polyester mix...


----------



## danprince (Jun 16, 2014)

Screenprinter who dabbles in dyes right here. To dye a shirt is a time consuming pain, or it won't come out right. Prepare yourself. You need to wash out all the sizing and starch, gonna need dye, mordant, some kind of fixer, results widely vary. Thankfully, the effect you are looking for is "someone rubbed bloody dung on my shirt", and how bad can that get screwed up, really? Good luck, and look up Dharma Trading co. Theyve got all the info and semi-competitive pricing...


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

sorry,, just immediately thought,, 'fifth wheel grease!' that damned stuff never comes out!! 

I'll leave now.


----------



## shivymc1 (Sep 20, 2012)

This one is too easy ...next


----------

